# عطر من اجمل العطور في العالم



## pamiso (16 نوفمبر 2016)

عطر فرزاتشي الرجل الجديد هو أعذب وأكثر المائية. في حين كان فيرساتشي رجل الأصلي فيبي لاتيني المؤكد أن ذلك يرجع إلى مذكرة التبغ في محيطها الشرقية، أو فرش لديه نوعية البحر الأبيض المتوسط مع بعض الملاحظات الخشبية. وأول الملاحظات الليمون والبرغموت وخشب الورد، وارتفعت. ميزة الملاحظات القلب الارز، والطرخون والمريمية والفلفل. مكوناته الأساسية هي الكهرمان والمسك والزعفران والملاحظات الخشبية. تم إنشاء فيرساتشي أو فرش في عام 2006. وهو افضل عطر رجالي والأنف وراء هذا العطر هو اوليفييه Cresp.​


----------

